# Hygrophila sp. Chai (mutation of H. araguaia) - new species for the aquarium ?



## tropicalmackdaddy (Mar 7, 2012)

So that whole clump took 6 months to grow?


----------



## Xiaozhuang (Feb 15, 2012)

Yep, but my water column is very lean with NO3 5ppm and below usually. It may be faster in richer conditions. Still, generally slow and delicate, not a plant for the casual aquarist I think


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Must kop!


----------



## AguaScape (Oct 28, 2018)

Very nice looking plant! Going to be hard to justify spending $100 though.


----------



## Xiaozhuang (Feb 15, 2012)

AguaScape said:


> Very nice looking plant! Going to be hard to justify spending $100 though.


Yep, I wouldn't bother if it wasn't a free sample. Not all that much of a novelty hunter myself although I like colored plants alot.




burr740 said:


> Must kop!


haa is that local slang !!


----------



## adkaquascaping (Apr 14, 2018)

I was going to buy some till I saw they were $100. I've been following aquatic farmer and he sent me a message when Buceplants got em in stock. I jumped over and was like nope ... Not today. 

Some time though. It's nice to see actual feedback from someone who has one though. Knowing it's a stable mutation and does grow well, albeit slow. Makes it a little more tempting to splurge haha. Thanks for the info. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Xiaozhuang (Feb 15, 2012)

Last update for this probably, - its common enough now that information is easily found online on how to grow it.


----------



## SerebrasCollectoritis (Aug 24, 2021)

Xiaozhuang said:


> View attachment 1032668
> 
> 
> Last update for this probably, - its common enough now that information is easily found online on how to grow it.


Oh how innocent you were when you started this Dennis.


----------

